

Fortress - New Language for Supercomputers (Talk by Guy Steele) - DaniFong
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/fortress-steele

======
DaniFong
I found this talk extremely interesting. Of note, he describes:

How they're making syntax close to that of mathematical notation.

How a huge number of programming statements can be modeled by a generator, a
comprehension, and a reducer.

How they're using traits, a variant of multiple inheritance, to encode and
test for algebraic properties.

How, knowing these algebraic properties, and knowing specifics of the hardware
system, generators, comprehensions and reducers can derive a parallelization
strategy.

I'm excited enough by this language I've actually started to use it, for
numerical work. It's not mature -- there's no compiler, just an interpreter --
but the input method is easier than latex, so at worst I'll have well typeset
pseudocode. :-)

~~~
Hexstream
"How a huge number of programming statements can be modeled by a generator, a
comprehension, and a reducer."

I know, let's call it MapReduce!

~~~
DaniFong
I think this is actually a little more general than that.

